# Latest crawfish boiler



## drake1

3rd one I built. Does 3 sacks at once. I boiled 600 lbs on a 40 lb propane bottle.


----------



## drake1

Another.


----------



## Law Dog

Nice cooker, congrats!


----------



## thabeezer

Sweet


----------



## chumy

sweet, any pics on the burner. Looks low to the ground? Does the concrete get hot?


----------



## drake1

Double jet under it and yes the ground gets hot. Runs at 5 psi. Boils 40 gallons in less than 30 minutes. Between boils is less than 15 minutes.


----------



## fishinfool

drake, if you dont mind whats something like that cost to build. thought of selling them?


----------



## willt

fishinfool said:


> drake, if you dont mind whats something like that cost to build. thought of selling them?


X2 - Also is that stainless or aluminum? What guage metal? I have a spool gun set up I bought to build a boiler.

Very nice work BTW


----------



## topgun72

Here's one I built a few years ago.


----------



## drake1

Everything is .125" aluminum except the bottom which in .190". Burner is stainless. I have built some and sold them for $900. Working on two right now. A two sacker and a 4 sacker.


----------



## Mrmolo70

I'm in Southeast Texas how much for these pots and what's your location. I'm going to Morgan City in a few weeks are you already pre-made or is everything newly built


----------

